# Very confused



## Twonky (Sep 17, 2003)

Hi all,

I'm seriously considering buying a R32 GTR after seeing my mates (Chris1) with his, god i want one soooo bad!
I've had a couple of insurance qoutes so far but i'm confused somewhat.

I am 23 with no NCD and i have a matter of **cough** nine points which does'nt help, but i've got it too £3450 fully comp with tescos.
I phoned them up asking if i would get it any cheaper if i fitted it with a Clifford concept 300 alarm and a RAC Protector tracker, he replied no!
Surely it would make the policy cheaper with these fitted?!?

What confuses me is that Liverpool Victoria do not insure imports yet some of you have, Adrian Flux wanted over £6000!!!!!!!!
And wait for it Elephant will insure me with a GTR fitted with an exhaust system but won't insure me if i fitted a BOV  

Sorry for the long post but can anyone suggest anywhere else or should i rip Tescos arm off!


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

I think £3,450 is taking the ****. Don't pay it! Jesus an '89 R32 GT-R at auction in Japan start selling at not much more than your premium - thats crazy! Even a good 32 gt-r in this country can be had for £10K-ish. I.e. in three years you'd have paid more for the insurance than the car's worth!

If I where you I would steer clear and just buy something like a GT-S and drive around in that for a couple of years to wait until you turn 25 and get some NCD ! In fact having no NCD you'll be difficult to get anything above 1.6 litre insured for anything remotely reasonable...

Once your 25+ your premium will plummet substantially assuming you allow your points to fade into a distant memory and don't have any accidents. Its the having the no NCD thats the main problem really since once your upto 60% NCD (takes about 5 years) your quote would have been somewhere around £1500.

Its you thats the insurance risk not the car hence the reason why they won't give anything off for a fitted tracker, cat 1 alarm, etc.

Good Luck


T


----------



## Twonky (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks for your reply.
The reason why i'm looking at a GTR now and not in a few years is that i have the money to buy one now and i'm not sure if i will have this in a few years.

You only live once and all that


----------

